# 00 I30 looking for power



## gkesten (Mar 29, 2004)

When I bought my car I said I was doing trying to make cars go fast.....I lied....anyone have one with forced induction? How do these things respond to the juice? Someone told me the automatic slushbox can't handle the bottle?


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

first try a intake by Stillen or JWT. Next get a Y-pipe and a custom cat back exhaust or a Greddy cat back. I would do a valve body mod to your tranny if you plan on running juice. Don't run juice unless you do it. Try Unorthodox underdrive pulleys as well. You should see some good gains from these mods alone.


----------



## gkesten (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you...NO JWT stuff...


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

maximadave said:


> first try a intake by Stillen or JWT. Next get a Y-pipe and a custom cat back exhaust or a Greddy cat back. I would do a valve body mod to your tranny if you plan on running juice. Don't run juice unless you do it. Try Unorthodox underdrive pulleys as well. You should see some good gains from these mods alone.


Don't do the underdrive pulley if you plan on boosting via SC in the near future. Just get the OEM size UP instead. Also on the tranny you need to go with a cooler and the Valve Body Medd to have it try to keep up.
On the tranny making it....that is entirly on how often you boost.


----------

